# what "new-bee hunters" should know!!



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

I have never been to Africa. :noidea:

I would have to bring the Desert eagle for backup. I don't want to become a statistic. :wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spatan*

Probeer die ding nie vir almal op fok nie!! Therefore do your homework whilst you are learning to shoot straight not only the laws of our land but all about your prefered quarry, (the spp your are going to hunt.) Things like where they found, when they breed , what they eat , when they are active (day or night) what the male and female of the spp look like and how they differ so you don't shoot the wrong sex.... it may be the differance between a good hunt and a hefty fine.

I'm am sure there's stacks more helpful knowledge that would be of particular interest to the novice bow hunter through here on A.T,

GO ON A BOW PROFICIENCY COURSE ........John Hamilton and Rick Wilson do one(in KZN). Make a make a booking with John (His cell is available Pm me and I'll see you get it)

Happy hunting,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

ttt, hope this makes this thread easier to find. I think it's a very NB subject right now.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Before any "new bee" ventures into archery or bowhunting they should do the following...

1) Read everything that he/she can find on the subject of archery and bowhunting. Use the internet and buy every book on the subject. This should take at least 6 months.
2) Visit a number of Pro Shops and shoot as many different brands of bow as possible. They should buy the bow that they enjoyed shooting the most. If a shop says that they can't set up a bow for you to test. Do not visit this shop again. Also don't believe everything that the guys at the shop tell you. This is where your 6 months of research will come in very handy.
3) Join an archery club and participate in their competitions. If you plan on hunting, shoot as many 3D competitions as possible. This is an extremely good way to understand your limitations.
4) Practice every single day. Don't shoot 100's of arrows either. Rather shoot two arrows, pull them and repeat the process about 12 times. Your practice time should be constructive.
5) Practise range estimation all the time. While sitting in your car, estimate the range to the traffic lights or the guy selling cell phone chargers. Do the same while out in the veld walking the dog etc. Believe me. It works. Confirm your estimations with your rangefinder or pace off the distance.
6) Study animal behaviour and their anatomy very carefully.
7) Know the laws regarding bowhunting. eg. Mechanical Broadheads have never actually been legalised by nature conservation in S.A.
8) Take an experienced and ethical bowhunter with you on your first hunting trip.
9) RESPECT the game animals that you hunt. Hunting is a privilege, not a right. It is your duty to make sure that you harvest your quarry as quickly and humanely as possible without impacting on the surviving members of the species.
10) There are only two shots in bowhunting. Broadside and slightly quartering away.
11) Enjoy your bowhunting and teach others how rewarding it is to ethically harvest game with archery equipment.
12) Relax! Most animals spend a long time at water or salt. The longer you wait, the more relaxed you will be when you finally draw.
13) Take your time before you start hunting. You owe it to yourself and our game animals to be 100% prepared and competent. After deciding to take up bowhunting, I took 1 1/2 years before I booked my first bowhunting trip.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Great advice. 

I would like to see the regulations per province, and a list of contacts that can get one started. This includes nature conservation (Stoffel de Jager for us in KZN) KZN Bowhunters, etc. 

Maybe some info on the killing power of a bow would also be good - like not to shoot at anything you don't mean to kill (or seriously upset!)


----------



## watervet (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi All -am new to the forum and relatively new to bowhunting - but would like to confirm the value and the necessity for all new bowhunters to do a recognised proficiency course like The Natal Bowhunters one which I have just done - it was intense ,informative, fun , and an absolute must even for us ex-rifle hunters. Contact John Hamilton or Rick Wilson for details of the next course


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome Watervet

Well done on your proficiency test. It is a must. Especially for ex rifle hunters.
"Skiet hom agter die blad" and "Ek het hom op 300 meter n kop skoot gegee" don't work in bowhunting.

Always remember this...

Rifle Hunters brag about how far the target was.
Bowhunters brag about how close the target was.:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Oops! I almost forgot...

J.C Stadler
Cape Nature
[email protected]

I have to go to the government printers in PTA to get a copy of each province's hunting regulations.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

How about a multiple choice questionnaire? examples follow:

How many arrows does it take to kill a donkey?
a) 1 with a field point
b) 1 with a broadhead
c) if you are shooting donkeys with a bow, you are probably going to go to jail
d) donkeys don't die.

You may shoot an arrow at a person if:
a) he has checked your cherrie
b) he has scratched your chorrie
c) he is eating curry
d) you feel like visiting the magistrate


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

A bow is dangerous because it can:
a) hurt your shoulder because you don't know how to draw the damn thing
b) slap your wrist because you don't know how to hold the damn thing
c) hurl a razor-sharp broadhead-tipped arrow a looong way downrange at 200+ feet per second
d) all of the above

If you are stopped at a roadblock and there is an impala carcass in your boot
a) there had better be a permit or license for the animal on or about your person
b) the police officer must be paid a 'licence fee' on the spot
c) God must have put it there
d) you will have to get the carpeting cleaned


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Having a bow and a dozen arrows means:
a) "I am a bowhunter."
b) "I am Rambo."
c) "I have a great deal of responsibility to behave ethically."
d) "I am a thief"

I can hit a pieplate at 40 metres means:
a) "I am ready to hunt."
b) "I am ready to go to the Olympics."
c) "I am ready to do the COP."
d) "I am ready to stalk and hunt pieplates."


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

[email protected] is the email for us KZN'ites to contact Nature Conservation. Their website is http://www.kznwildlife.com/site/ecotourism/activities/hunting/ but don't get too excited. Some of the guides they link to are simply not there...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

I spoke to John earlier about the proficency course, he was saying that they only set a date once they have the numbers. There are three booked in for the next one. They prefer twelve as they are trying to keep the costs down(not much in it anyway ). He is going to send me a break down of what they cover and costs.

I have also encouraged him to join us on A.T...... This way we can hear from the horses mouth what the newbie bow hunter should and should not be doing.

John has been at the fore-front of getting the authorities to allow bowhunting in this Province (KZN) and is very involved in trying to keep the activity out of the press. He does this by educating the would be bowhunter on his course on which he and his friends (Derek Norse and Rick Wilson) endevour to educate and provide a means (a foundation if you will) on which to build (shot placement, basic tracking techniques, some bow maintenance and the law as pertaining to the bowhunter. He also covers animal identification and the minimum equipment requirement to shoot the various spp as required by law e.t.c)

Once one has passed, then a year's bowhunting permit is automatically sent to you. This lasts only for the year and needs to be returned with the game harvested on it in the space provided (even if it is a nil return). Only then will it be renewed....

All this to appease the authorities ...... Why we can't be treated as rifle hunters and just get the appropriate permit from the local Bow/Gun shop and off we go, I just don't know. 

Will keep everyone posted the best I can with all I know. We need to all speak with one voice on these issues.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*This is now constructive*



ASG said:


> Before any "new bee" ventures into archery or bowhunting they should do the following...
> 
> 1) Read everything that he/she can find on the subject of archery and bowhunting. Use the internet and buy every book on the subject. This should take at least 6 months.
> 2) Visit a number of Pro Shops and shoot as many different brands of bow as possible. They should buy the bow that they enjoyed shooting the most. If a shop says that they can't set up a bow for you to test. Do not visit this shop again. Also don't believe everything that the guys at the shop tell you. This is where your 6 months of research will come in very handy.
> ...


Thanks for the work ASG,

I believe to begin to be an Ethical bow hunter one needs to master your weapon of choise.

Build confordence by learning from the experiences of others good and bad.

Learn the laws that surround this activity. Go on a course to get a fountation 

Make the best shot you possibly can each and every time with no exception, if it goes bad get over it and do your utmost to track it down.

gotta go will be back.....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> How about a multiple choice questionnaire? examples follow:
> 
> How many arrows does it take to kill a donkey?
> a) 1 with a field point
> ...


LOL James,
You just made my day, thanks.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

spatan said:


> I spoke to John earlier about the proficency course, he was saying that they only set a date once they have the numbers. There are three booked in for the next one. They prefer twelve as they are trying to keep the costs down(not much in it anyway ). He is going to send me a break down of what they cover and costs.
> 
> I have also encouraged him to join us on A.T...... This way we can hear from the horses mouth what the newbie bow hunter should and should not be doing.
> 
> ...


Spatan

I honestly think that the annual license that has to be returned befor renewal is the way to go. The rancher should also sign off for the game you harvested and the form returnrd with your permit to hunt from the game rancher.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



ASG said:


> Spatan
> 
> I honestly think that the annual license that has to be returned befor renewal is the way to go. The rancher should also sign off for the game you harvested and the form returnrd with your permit to hunt from the game rancher.


 Your right of course, It still a bit of a mission though.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

hi 

im new to the bowhunting and everyting and just want to know how to get in contact with the guys that have the course that u r talking about. i would like to do it. 

Willie


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome Willie! This forum is growing nicely amoung us South Africans.
It's fantastic to see.
You can contact Pierre or Wynand at the ABO (African Bowhunting Organisation) and they will direct you tto an accredited instructor in your area.
You can just google them.


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanxz ASG! 

this is a great forum. i realy learn alot here.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hallo Willie. Welkom hier. Sien ons jou vanaand?

Bossie


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Welkom willie en pardus! gr8 to see the numbers swelling!


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

hi bossie

ja verseker gaan ek da wees.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Pardus, I like the username. It is a better choise than the scientific name of the Cheeter, I cannot spell at the best of times but the Cheetas name is beyond me. Facinating to think that the two cats are from a different genus, yet the lion and leopard are of the same genus. Sorry I am rambling Welcome aboard.

Bushcat


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Welcome Pardus*

Hello Pardus.:welcomesign:

Welcome to A.T. and we hope you enjoy the vibe,stories,advise here on this site.:cheers:

Bushhat:darkbeer:


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

ciscokid said:


> I have never been to Africa. :noidea:
> 
> I would have to bring the Desert eagle for backup. I don't want to become a statistic. :wink:


SA is still safer than New Orleans!

Cya!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spatan*



bdca said:


> SA is still safer than New Orleans!
> 
> Cya!


like anyware.... if you look like a miss fit, weak and go to the wrong places alone in the wee hours of the morning "ratfaced" looking for a fight then yes things can end up badly. There is also other crime going on however I still feel safer here than other places that are far too"over crowded". 

now where is perfect.....What you and I can do about it, I just don't know.

Stay strong, shoot straight...

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

